# no obd2



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

i have a 01 NISSAN sentra.. i have a 2.50 exhaust and a custome made intake.. thoes are the only 2 mods on the car.. my CE light has been on for some time.. it use to read the code for the 02sen. well i replaced all 4 and have allso replaced all 4 coil packs.. well this past week i have lost my obd2 port.. i have tryed 3 computers and checked and replaced allmost all the fuses.. tonight comming home from work i couldent go over 2 grand witch is about 40-45mph.. i have replaced the MAF when i got home and have no clue where to start now that my car is down.. my only backup car had the motor torn apart.. any clue to where to start??
tomrrow i am going to open the ecu and see if it was apart of the recall + to see if any thing is fryed.. i'm new to nissan and was looking to turbo the car.. but i'll bo SOL if i cant get it or my honda running right... ??/

PLease help


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

whoa dude that was difficult to read.first off what engine?second custom intake or intake manifold?third how much of the exhaust is 2.5 inch?, which is too big to start with,what used to read the code for an o2 sentra,do you have an obd2 code reader?you replaced all four what before the coil packs?you lost your obd port???how is that possible? did you take it out from under the dash or something?tried 3 computers on what? the not being able to go over 2000rpm is the fail safe or limp home mode, which means the obd2 is detecting a problem. you dont need to open you ECU,if anything is fried physically it wouldnt work at all and you have another set of problems. if it is malfunctioning then there would be nothing to see by looking at your ECU so there is no point ot doing so.to find out if its part of the recalls,just call a local dealer with your VIN and they can tell you.we need more clear and detailed info before anyone can help.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

sorry about that.. i have a custom intake not a custom manifold.. but the obd2 port is there just 3 of the code readers that i have tryed dont even power up.. my motor is the (QG18DE).
the dealer in my ares wont tuch my car because it has over 100,000 miles.. but what it seems to me is that it is getting too much gas..?? but like i said on the car i have replaced all 4 O2 sensor and the coil packs over the plugs... i set up the 2.5 exhaust because i was going to tear down the motor and rebuild for a turbo.... i hope this is better info..

thanks


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

well i hate to say this but im not familiar with the QG18DE, and its VERY hard to diagnose a problem without being there, the only thing i can think of is try and autozone or a schucks(AKA cragen or checker) or any major car parts store to try and use their scanners, try all the first check things, battery, alternator,starter plugs,wires, solenoids,fuel,all the basics.if you cant do that then repost this in the QG18DE forum where someone who knows more about your car and engine.i have the QR25DE so i know almost nothing about the QG, good luck,maybe try to recalibrate your obd2 scanners


----------



## semistockgxe (May 6, 2007)

Hey man my 01 is doing the same thing, really rough drive, can't give it any gas. I have a cai, and OBX header w/ straight cat. I have looked into all posssibilities, has to be a. throttle body related, o b. that damn ECU which is what i am thinking cause every now and again my ses light just goes off and the car wont start, or it will die immediately, you get that too?


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

well i am puttin a new fule pump in a few days. then i will let u know.. but it just never went over 45.. then it would only go over 30.. so i well let u know.. but your OBD2 port dont work??


----------



## semistockgxe (May 6, 2007)

Nope always gives me "Error" so i think that its the ECU, There was a recall cause the ecu's were burning up or something, call your dealer w/ the vin and see if your car was recalled cause i think thats the prob, ometimes my ses light goes off car dies and wont start till light comes back on, and if i do get it over like 4000 rpm ses flashes at me, car gets angry i guess. I heard something about a 'limp mode' where the ecu just fucks your car to hell untill you fix the problem. I dont know i am going to rip the ecu out and check it out though.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

well my car runs great now i picked up a MAF at a local junkyard for 45.00.. hope this can help anyone


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

I could have told you that but in your first post you said you already repaced it, which i thought was weird coz i had all the same symptoms and i replaced the MAF and all was fine.which was consistent with your account.if it was your MAf then it wouldnt have thrown a code anyway hence the error in your code readers.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

but the MAF was like 6mon old
i am getting my money back for that one but if anyone needs parts i have found a junkyard with 3 GXE's and a SE witch i am going to rape the motor out of


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

ehh that works, no harm no foul, miscommunication again, i thought you replaced it with a new one, its all good works now.


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

yeah that kinda happened to my car but come to find out it was the TPS screwing up sucks because its a sub assembly of the TB expensive repair


----------

